# Mar revolto - Algarve



## Blizzard (9 Fev 2008 às 19:36)

Boas, por aqui temperaturas amenas, vento moderado a forte de 
Sueste e como o mar tava picadito fui tirar uma pics pra animar 
as hostes. 

cumps


----------



## Rog (9 Fev 2008 às 21:23)

Boas fotos


----------



## Minho (9 Fev 2008 às 21:31)

Afinal o tempo não está tão monótono pelo país todo... livra-se o Algarve!

Boas fotos!


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Fev 2008 às 21:49)

boas

boas fotos bom mar 

abraços


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Fev 2008 às 22:30)

Excelentes fotos


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2008 às 23:03)

Fotos espetaculares


----------

